# Need some men's thoughts...



## kellmar (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello, my husband and I are married for 16 yrs. The other day I found some nude pics of women on his cell phone sent to him by some guy friends. He tells me that it's nothing anddeletes the pics. I still got upset and told him my friends would never send me pics of naked guys knowing I am married and out of respect for our marriage. I also told him that's not what married men do. He got mad in return and then told me he 's a grown man and doesn't owe an explanation to anyone. We have not been getting along well since. Do you think I over reacted or do you think he was wrong in looking at those pics and his response? TIA


----------



## dwaynewilliams (Feb 1, 2010)

kellmar said:


> Hello, my husband and I are married for 16 yrs. The other day I found some nude pics of women on his cell phone sent to him by some guy friends. He tells me that it's nothing anddeletes the pics. I still got upset and told him my friends would never send me pics of naked guys knowing I am married and out of respect for our marriage. I also told him that's not what married men do. He got mad in return and then told me he 's a grown man and doesn't owe an explanation to anyone. We have not been getting along well since. Do you think I over reacted or do you think he was wrong in looking at those pics and his response? TIA


You are taking it a little too hard. One thing women must learn about men is that we bond differently with each other. We don't talk about our feelings with each other. We don't discuss our most intimate thoughts with each other. We play/or watch sports and send each other pornographic pics of hot women. It isn't meant to be disrespectful, its just something that we do. Plus, your husband deleted the pics so what's the bug deal. After 16 years, I would have thought that you would let that one slide off your back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## seeking sanity (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes, you over reacted. Assuming the pics are just some emails forwarded from buddies, then yes. Guy's look at naked women pictures. It's abnormal NOT to do that. You can choose to take offense to it, and make it a moral issue or whatever it is you find so hurtful, but underneath it, guys just sometimes want to piggish with other guys. Tell dirty jokes, ***** about women, swap silly emails. It's a release value from the stress of marriage, family, responsibility.


----------



## iWonder (Jan 2, 2010)

I tend to agree it is likely nothing. He may not solicit, or even appreciate, they send him this stuff. Once this stuff gets in the loop it seems to just keep getting passed on to others.


----------



## Bemmer Nut (Feb 9, 2010)

I wouldn't think too much of this. One of my cousins emailed me some disgusting photos of nude women several moths ago. I wasn't proud of them, though I foolishly didn't remove them. My wife discovered them, and confronted me about it. It blew over quickly.

Just because this happened does not mean your husband is not happy with you.


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

Girls view  - My husband friend sends him stuff like that all the time (some of it is truly disgusting) - trying to get him to laugh at it. I know about it, have seen some of it...I don't have an issue. Of course I don't have an issue with strip clubs or porn... so maybe I'm not a 'normal' wife


----------



## Butters (Feb 15, 2010)

kellmar said:


> He Do you think I over reacted or do you think he was wrong in looking at those pics and his response? TIA


Yes, I think you over-reacted. Men are visual; women are emotional. To guys, it's a relatively harmless "hey, look at THIS one I found!", kind of thing. Now I do understand that (most) women just don't/wouldn't understand this, but it Really Doesn't Mean Anything.


----------

